# Which brand of band?



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

*Brand of band*​
*What's your favourite brand of band?*

Theraband724.14%GZK310.34%Sumeike724.14%Precise827.59%BSB00.00%Usopp13.45%100% Slingshot00.00%Sheshou13.45%Other (please list)26.90%


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

I presently shoot 9.5mm and 6mm steel. With that in mind which brand of band, and then what thickness would you choose?

The 2 main (only?) considerations here are band life, and power / feet per second performance.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

I shoot 6 to 8 mm exclusively and GZK and Sumieke are my go too's. GZK is very snappy which contrasts with the Sumieke that has a silky laziness about it. Find the Precise a bit too squiggly when I'm cutting bands. Only had the one batch of .5, perhaps other weights are different.

Sumieke in a .45 with 6 mm ammo - I shoot that all day and all night. I'm still experimentally with the active and the tapers, I like a medium to long draw, so its horses for courses there. I notice Catapault Carnage uses 8mm ammo and GZK .66 in an18/12 taper, 140 or 150 draw to good effect. Mr Liu Chengliang won the World Cup with 6/7 mm ammo with Sumieke .45 in an 18/10 taper, 190 draw. I like to try what the gun shooters use and then fool around with it as I start to formulate my own preferences.

They both seem to last well. Do a search and find the chrony results that KawKan did on a fair whack of the big brands for some ideas FPS.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Ss black


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I shoot for fun - so as long as the ball is moving reasonable I'm happy. Use Dankung tube mostly - mainly as it lasts for ages and is reasonably fast. But also as its fairly consistent I can get accurate sets made up without the faff of cutting etc.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I've made the difficult decision that "I LOVE EM ALL"
Their all pretty special.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Out of your list, I have not shot BSB or 100% slingshot bands, but all the others are great!


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Lately it's been GZK 0.66. I tried GZK 0.7 but felt it was too aggressive.

I still have a lot of TBG, SSA, SSB, 1633, 2040, 1745, and a few others in my inventory.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

20/40 and 16/36 GZK tubes for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aza (May 22, 2019)

I like Sumeike .65 cut 26/20. Great alrounder


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Sumeike would be my first choice, followed by Precise. Sumeike is smoother, with a consistent build-up of resistance on the draw. They are comparably light to draw with a snappy return and feels very lively. Precise is also good but I find them stiff with a shorter elongation (have to cut them longer). I also kinda feel that Precise fights back at the top of the draw. However, Precise is probably faster for a given thickness (or at least it feels that way without a chrony). For me Sumeike checks all the boxes and as an ideal "goldilocks" elastic that is just right in every respect. If nothing else, it is just the most enjoyable one to use.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Anything and everything. I am in the learning/experimenting/tinkering phase of my development. Because I need a lot more practice to develop good band cutting skills, I am reluctant to use good band material. Also, I have a bunch of Wally World exercise bands from a recent archery class.

Right now, I am experimenting with #64 rubber bands and SPRI bands from Wally World.

I like the way braided # 64 rubber bands look - although they do not shoot as well as flat bands.

I recently started making cocktail bands using gray SPRI exercise bands and #64 rubber bands. This is perfect for a slotted slingshot, like my Jack Koehler Alley Cat.

The same gray exercise bands doubled makes a very fast band for 3/8 steel - in fact, I was getting hand slaps with this set-up on my A+ Kit Fox Hybrid. Next experiment is a double band from SPRI orange (medium) with gray (heavy.

Thomas Edison tried 1,000 different filaments before his first successful light-bulb. In that context, I am just starting.


----------



## Allst (May 12, 2018)

SS gum rubber fast and long lasting


----------

